# Waiting to be matched CRGW



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi guys, anyone who has egg shared at crgw, just wondered how long it took to be matched i had my blood results back over 2 weeks ago, treatment planning 8 days ago, and they told me to ring them when my af arrives to see where we go from there, i see alot of people were already matched when they had their treatment planning appointments, just getting a bit fed up and wondered how long people had to wait xxx


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi Rocky1


I'm waiting with CRGW to egg share at the moment


Oh jeez where do I start lol - march 2012- went for first consultation, scan and AMH done- two weeks later AMH back 14.9 normal- next all the other bloods-five week wait- bloods back and I'm a cf carrier( told no problem I will still be matched) everything else fine-matched to recipient but she pulled out didn want a one two chance of child being a carrier- advised by clinic for my hubbie to have cf gene test done £180- had it done 3 week wait-results back he isn't a cf carrier phew! So all steam ahead and still waiting four and a half months later, I am getting a little fed up now    But what can I do. Good things come to those who wait! 


Good luck and let me know how it goes


Love tan xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Tan, you poor thing! ive got a cheek to start moaning already really, that must of been hard, the recipient pulling out. But its good your hubby isnt a carrier! My 1st consultation was only in may, so i guess i got a bit to go now, i suppose its because ive been waiting for 19-20 months on nhs with nothing happening, and now im doing this im starting to get impatient, you would think id be used to the waiting now. So what have they said to you at the clinic? are you just waiting for a call to tell you you have been matched? xxx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Had email from clinic, havent been matched yet and hopefully will hear something in the next few weeks xx


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi Rocky1 


Sorry for slow posts I've been on holidays and trying to de stress over this egg sharing, I'm still no closer to being matched I've been told because I'm a cf carrier it's going to take a while as the recipients get to choose who they want, I'm praying that I will get matched as my eggs are healthy, I'm young and I've got a little boy so hoping someone will choose me!! Fingers crossed!!


Congratulations to you as well, I read on another thread you have been matched  so pleased for you! Xx


When do you start DR?


Love Tan xx


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi tan

its definately good to get away, hope you feel a bit better   i really feel for you and im sure they will get you a match soon   for you, think thats just one negative you have more postives   
someone will pick you  

Thanks hun! Just waiting for word off clinic, have no idea as yet all i know is provisionally booked in for ec 5th november xxx


----------



## gemmalouisebrown (Nov 20, 2011)

hiya rocky1,

Have you been matched yet.
i was told yesterday they are now working on finding me a match and i need to let them know when af arrives. Are we at the same stage?


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 27, 2012)

Gemma HI   I may have spoke to you on another thread hun 

i have been matched but only recently, they have put me on the pill and i start injecting 4th oct, so we may be close treatment wise, they took 3 weeks to match me from where your at, but everyone is different some were a couple days xxx


----------

